
City bans calling someone an ‘illegal alien’ out of hate - booleandilemma
https://nypost.com/2019/09/26/city-bans-calling-someone-an-illegal-alien-out-of-hate/
======
deogeo
> It’s now against the law in New York City to threaten someone with a call to
> immigration authorities or refer to them as an “illegal alien” when
> motivated by hate.

While the latter part of the law clearly runs afoul of the 1st amendment, the
former sounds like something that is already illegal - isn't _threatening_ to
report them, as opposed to just doing it, blackmail?

